# question...



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Oct 14, 2006)

question one:

if you have a bunch of seeds,and you dont know what strain it is you have to grow or sell or donate...how are you supossed to know what you have...does each seed have a characturistic?...

i have appx 80 seeds collected,but not sure..i hear that a seed could be inherited buy another strain when  in the growing stages. 

meaning inheriting let say like on us,i have green eyes but everyone has blue and one person has brown..now that plant may have all the greens but no blues but now one seed is brown on that one plant..see what im saying. how would i know if im carrying that brown seed,which meaning a different strain of weed...

soory if my anology on that seem abit off..but im sure someone here can figure out whatta  am  say'n


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

There is no way to tell the strain without knowing who the parents where.
You analogy was a good one though. but that kind of analogy is a very complex one.
If ya want to learn more about it head over to the breeding section. tons of links, info, and theories regarding that very analogy...but in terms of botany.
Google:
Mendel's Law
Marijuana Botany
Hardy-Wienberg Equilibrium

You'll get tons of sub-links too. Lot of it goes way over my head tho.


----------

